

NY bomb suspect 'nearly escaped US' on Dubai flight - Concours
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/8661360.stm

======
eli
Oh, I'd say the authorities would have had a pretty good idea of where he'd be
for the next 15 or 16 hours.

------
thyrsus
I heard an administration official state that it was a customs officer who
recognized his name on the flight manifest, which led to his detention. My
speculation: customs has a long history of attempting real security; the
Theater of Security Assurance perhaps not so much?

------
dejan
I don't buy this. If this guy wanted a ka-boom, he'd succeeded.

And this?

"Despite his name being added to the government's no-fly list on Monday, Mr
Shahzad managed to buy a ticket on an Emirates flight to Dubai and made it
through JFK's security checks late that evening."

"Mr Shahzad was arrested on Monday 3 May after boarding a flight to Islamabad,
Pakistan."

~~~
eli
The speculation is that that authorities allowed him to buy a ticket so they
could see if he attempted to contact anyone before leaving.

And being able to sneak past TSA doesn't exactly prove you're a criminal
mastermind.

